# Looking for a good quality transfer paper?



## the Dude (Oct 28, 2005)

How's it going?

I'm looking for a good quality transfer paper for printing on heavy fabrics (canvas, linen, etc...).

Is Amazon Imaging T-Shirt Transfer Paper any good?

Does it matter what type of toner I use if the transfer paper is good quality?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

The best inkjet transfer paper on the market is transjet, which you can get at http://personalizedsupplies.com/

For laser transfers, I would go with the photo trans image clip paper, since it is supposed to look like screen printing.


----------



## the Dude (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Jdr8271

I appreciate the help.

I am using an inkjet printer does anyone recommend a good ink catridge or will just any do?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

For inkjet printers, you will want to have an epson printer, since they have inks that are pigment based rather than dye based. 

If you are not using an epson, and you dont want to buy an epson, I reccomend buying bottles of black ink, and refilling the black cartriges yourself, and buying remanufactured color cartridges. Buy wherever you can find cheapest. I have bought from www.ink-refills-ink.com . If you use the coupon code 'SPECIAL' (without the quotation marks) youll get 15% off your order.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

And to clarify with an Epson, you'll want either the OEM Epson Durabrite inks or the 3rd party Magic Mix inks (also from personalizedsupplies.com).


----------



## the Dude (Oct 28, 2005)

Great advice thanks all.


----------

